# Audobon Report



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

Caught 3 walleyes on spinners and worms in 15 to 18 fow,6 pike,about 8 or 9 smallies 4 of which were of decent size and lost a few other nice ones and a lot of perch.The smallies were suprisingly shallow for the conditions.80 degrees,sunny and dead flat calm.Water temp 68 to 70.

Oh and the walleyes were small 2 at 13 inches and the other to small to keep track.

Released everything.Excellent day to be on the water.


----------

